# Freedom



## Rik Meijer

I am working on a tattoo for somebody. he gave me this אזרחות כבוד. i want to know if this is the right translation for Freedom.

greets


----------



## Nunty

Hello, Rik 

No, it doesn't mean freedom; it means "honorary citizenship".


----------



## amikama

And if you want to know the right translation for "freedom", it's *חופש* (_khofesh_) or *חרות* (_kherut_).


----------



## Nunty

Oops I forgot to add that. Thanks, amikama, for rectifying my omission.


----------



## Rik Meijer

*ח*
*ו*
*פ*
*ש*
** 
*can i spell it this way to?? *
** 
*thanks and greetings *


----------



## Flaminius

People would understand but. . . 

except for road signs or similar areas where horisontal writing is impossible, Hebrew is seldom written vertically.  Can you tell us what you want to write the word on?

Flam,

and welcome, Rik. ^ ^/


----------



## Nunty

Oh, I don't know, Flam. We see words written vertically on letterheads, for example, or in advertising sometimes. We're talking about a tatoo, after all, not formal writing.


----------



## Rik Meijer

im putting it on the back of the left arm, that's why i want to wright it vertically. but is it possible or not?


----------



## Nunty

Yes, Rik, it is possible.


----------



## Rik Meijer

hey guys i wanna thank you foor helping. i will put a photo of the tattoo here.

greetz


----------

